
OneWeb, Softbank seek dismissal of Intelsat lawsuit - AYBABTME
https://spacenews.com/oneweb-softbank-seek-dismissal-of-intelsat-lawsuit/
======
AYBABTME
Submitting this because I've been following progress from Starlink and OneWeb
for many years, and I'm unsure what the situation with Intelsat might be. So I
figured maybe someone on HN has some insight into this story.

